# Art that sucks so badly no one dares to talk about it



## Kratos Aurion

DID ANYONE MISS _MY_ ART THREAD? HUH? HUH? [/attentionwhoring]

Hey look I actually have more stuff to post. I'll probably have to go dig for more old later to fill this up again, but for now, new forums, new artings! How about that?

Random Talez of Pokeymans (lol oh no not this crap again)

Thread title is the MOST AMAZING QUOTE EVER from a ToS parody fic that I can't find and no one here has read except Chimera but OH WELL. Thread with title referencing Sheena must have picture of Sheena! So! Slightly-too-pudgy Sheena but that's okay because... because Azumarill are fat anyway so there. Also random Genis- and Preseahedz. Whoo.

SEXY NINJA BUNNIES YES okay moving along

Ayleeums

An alien called a razu for a project I'm working on. Kind of sort of. Lol four-armed space elves.

Moar Ayleeums

When the razu get really pissed off they turn into giant scary dragonthingaliens called atarazu. Legolas meets the Hulk, I guess. Only with four arms for more win. (I totally _would_ mash elves, aliens and dragons together into one thing YES but anyway how sad am I?) The bug is another alienthing called a bjosar. They look like giant killer centipedes but they're all a bunch of bookish nerds. :D bookworms lol sorry

therapy doodles yay

Bored while waiting to talk to my therapy lady. I like the Mightyena. Hyenas are awesome.

(And yes, for the bajillionth time MIGHTYENA IS A HYENA NOT A WOLF GET IT RIGHT. Not all hyenas look like the ones in the Lion King! D: Go look up the striped hyena and THEN tell me that Mighty isn't built like a hyaenid D<)

Yellow

This is actually an old, but I am reposting it for a reason! A few days ago I decided to spiffify it and...

Liquid Gold

...this would be the result. Lol boredom and unproductive Photoshop practice.
*
OH WAIT BEFORE I FORGET REQUEST RULES*

-Sketches only for now. Like the "Yellow" one.
-I suck at humans. I'd rather improve on them on my own instead of having to churn out something hideous for someone else.
-Credit is always nice. It also keeps me from having to rip your head off.
-If it doesn't get done then I'm sorry but it doesn't get done. My attention span likes to go hide in a corner and cry sometimes. Its life is pain, you know.
-Who knows? Maybe I'll say "no" just to spite you, k?


----------



## Kaito

*Re: holy crap look at the melons on you it's like you've got three heads*

I MISSED THE PHOENIX ART :< [/feedstheneed]

Ohgod I think I Sheena needs a costume with ears. NOW. Genis is supercute as always. :3 

This must get colored! The second batch of aliens are much cooler looking. _Especially_ the top one. Awesome pose he's in, reminds me of predator. The one on the far left look a lot like Amorbis from MP2, actually. Are you suuuure you didn't steal any ideas hm? :3 The bottom dude is awesome. Badass humanoids are -always- awesome.

Umbreon~ And dargons. AND VERY COOL LOOKING GOLD COLORED DARGONS. Why do you win so much at drawing? ;   ;
I am unable to fully express how epic you are at drawing. This thread needs more Tales of Pokemans. :3 Marill!Raine okay I swear I'm leaving.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: holy crap look at the melons on you it's like you've got three heads*

...what on earth is an Amorbis? More importantly, what on earth is MP2?

And :D? No seriously they are _inextricably ingrained in my mind_ as the pokeymans I'd already decided they were. Marill!Raine would be heresy, I'm afraid. Go ask Danni, she's obsessive about stuff too but not that in particular ;)

Thankyouverymuch, anyway. <3


----------



## Kaito

*Re: holy crap look at the melons on you it's like you've got three heads*

Ah, MP2 is Metroid Prime 2: Echoes. Amorbis is a giant three headed sandworm attached to a metal ball. And it jumps out of the ground, archs towards you and tries to ram you into the ground. He's the first big boss in the game. :3

ESPEON RAINE IS LOVE. *Kaito favorites it again*


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: holy crap look at the melons on you it's like you've got three heads*

Oh, _Metroid._ I totally didn't even consider the possibility that that might be what you were talking about. Not that I've ever played any of those beyond the demo that came with my DS so it's not like I'd know or anything anyway. :D

But anyway request something I'm going to need something to do tomorrow after workandstuff.

[offtopic]why do you keep not loading, Round Table Poker ARGH D<[/offtopic]


----------



## Kaito

*Re: holy crap look at the melons on you it's like you've got three heads*

I really want to say seel!Genis.

I really do.

BUT a winged Presea shall also do just as well. :3


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: holy crap look at the melons on you it's like you've got three heads*

Winged Presea... meaning what, exactly? Because if it doesn't involve a Zangeese it will cause my brain to implode.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: holy crap look at the melons on you it's like you've got three heads*

You know what I love especially about your art? The poses. You never draw stuff just standing there, staring into space, they're always so full of energy and life and they're brilliant and I wish I could do that more~

No requests that I can think of off the top of my head, but I love these pictures, especially the ToSPokemon because you know how much I love those (Zangoose!Presea is the cutest thing ever), the Yellowdragon and the doodles with Umbreon and Mightyena on.


----------



## Kaito

*Re: holy crap look at the melons on you it's like you've got three heads*

Zangoose!Presea? GO FOR IT :3

I wasn't even being that specific, I just wanted you to smack wings on Presea somewhere. XD

Actually Zangoose presea sounds epic and I think I need to see this now.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: holy crap look at the melons on you it's like you've got three heads*

But it's in the picture with Sheena! WHY DO YOU NOT PAY ATTENTION D:

But yeah I'll probably draw more Zangsea (or whatever >>)


----------



## Kaito

*Re: holy crap look at the melons on you it's like you've got three heads*

FEAR MY EYE FOR DETAIL. It's late and I'm tired ok I need sleep. D:

...Ok now I see it.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: holy crap look at the melons on you it's like you've got three heads*

Can't concentrate on Prezangoose right now but!

They Came From Planet Fashion Disaster

...okay for the love of god I have absolutely no idea what the hell this is or what I was on when I drew it at work D: I can only hope the German reports I was proofreading didn't end up suffering in kind. "Your child asdge fas atfentive in Jermin anadnn did gud bjokwjrok k? eLVis livES yo and im habgving hs bebe okay luv joo :B"


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: holy crap look at the melons on you it's like you've got three heads*

While I do (or don't do) other stuff: Imageshack dump for maximum oldpower! Will probably break into several posts so nobody's circuits overload (ha like anyone other than Danni or Kaito even pays attention to this thread). So, working back through my account we find:

Spraylet, Pandive and Osgrave (fake water starters)
Mudkipz (contest entry from years ago)
Flytragoon (bad picture of fake grass starter)
Random Dragon (< title)
Green Dragon (doodle based on results from a Seventh Sanctum generator)
Sceptilesaurus (just because)
Lethe (birthday present for Butterfree/illustration from one of Negrek's fics)
Absolved (birthday present for Negrek/illustration from one of Negrek's fics, background from a photo)

Yeah.


----------



## surskitty

*Re: holy crap look at the melons on you it's like you've got three heads*

I am _really sorry_ that I don't have any useful comments but dude your stuff is pretty aaaaa D:  And intimidating.  And I totally agree with Dannichu about your poses.  And basically um dammit I HAVE NOTHING USEFUL TO SAY D:

I love the expression on the Espeon!Raine "YOU HAVE FAILED" thing.  REALLY I LOVE EVERYTHING but uh


----------



## spaekle

*Re: holy crap look at the melons on you it's like you've got three heads*

Gah, you can do that awesome art thing where you pay lots of attention to the little details, and make things look so _alive_ and stuff, that I just cannot compare to. :o And you're awesome at drawing dragons. I really like that Yellow dragon one, and the colored version. 

I can't think of much to say, either, sorry. Other than that you're awesome and stuff. :D;


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: holy crap look at the melons on you it's like you've got three heads*

I love that... _thing _you drew. With the one chickenfoot and one shoe and the crown face and I have no idea what it is, but it's amazing.

Other favourites include the Mudkip picture (because who doesn't leik mudkipz? - that and the water looks really good and water's the hardest thing to draw ever) and the Charizard/Scyther battle because woah, poses. That one'd look awesome coloured *hint*


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: holy crap look at the melons on you it's like you've got three heads*

Yay! Phoenix art is back! I luve everything. Literally. The dragons are just amazing, and Sceptilesaurus is just plain awesome. So is everything else, really. Your art is so amazingly exceptionally extraordinary (yay for thesaurus.com) that it's awesome. Yeah.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: holy crap look at the melons on you it's like you've got three heads*



surskitty said:


> I am _really sorry_ that I don't have any useful comments but dude your stuff is pretty aaaaa D:  And intimidating.  And I totally agree with Dannichu about your poses.  And basically um dammit I HAVE NOTHING USEFUL TO SAY D:
> 
> I love the expression on the Espeon!Raine "YOU HAVE FAILED" thing.  REALLY I LOVE EVERYTHING but uh


I know, I love it too. :D And I appreciate the fact that apparently my art makes you speechless but the usual self-effacing mindset prevents me from believing that it's really true. Thank you anyway, though.



Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Gah, you can do that awesome art thing where you pay lots of attention to the little details, and make things look so _alive_ and stuff, that I just cannot compare to. :o And you're awesome at drawing dragons. I really like that Yellow dragon one, and the colored version.
> 
> I can't think of much to say, either, sorry. Other than that you're awesome and stuff. :D;


Alive? You really think so, do you? It'd probably be nicer if I'd stop drawing everything side on (and facing left, for that matter), but thank you.



Dannichu said:


> I love that... _thing _you drew. With the one chickenfoot and one shoe and the crown face and I have no idea what it is, but it's amazing.


Don't look at me, I was high on some unknown substance and repetitive copypasta editing of reports. D:



> Other favourites include the Mudkip picture (because who doesn't leik mudkipz? - that and the water looks really good and water's the hardest thing to draw ever) and the Charizard/Scyther battle because woah, poses. That one'd look awesome coloured *hint*


Egh, I think the coloring on the Mudkipz one is awfully choppy (it was done before I discovered the glory that is Abuse of a White Prismacolor Pencil), but thanks. And coloring the Charizard and Scyther is Whivit's job, go bother her about it D:



Crazy Linoone said:


> Yay! Phoenix art is back! I luve everything. Literally. The dragons are just amazing, and Sceptilesaurus is just plain awesome. So is everything else, really. Your art is so amazingly exceptionally extraordinary (yay for thesaurus.com) that it's awesome. Yeah.


There is a reason that Sceptilesaurus's species name is _uberbadassus,_ my friend. ;D

Um more olddumps yeah.

Genis Gumshoe (sickening PW/ToS crossover)
Zelos Edgeworth (even more sickening PW/ToS crossover)
The Honorable Judge Brunel (this picture was, is and always will be a sin)
Nemion (um a critter experiment; watermarked to protect from morons on another forum)
The Scarlet Dragon (um "fursona" sort of?)

Um that's all from that page, but I do have something new! It's not artwork, per se, but a sort of "learn to suck marginally less at drawing by making fewer stupid mistakes" (maybe I shouldn't sugarcoat it so much) type pseudotutorial thing and yeah. Fear my illegible handwriting.

let this be the end of dogs with rulers for legs

I have other things I really ought to be doing so yeah um bye (yeah right).


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: holy crap look at the melons on you it's like you've got three heads*

The (currenlty unscarlet) Scarlet Dragon has the loveliest paws~

And you should definetly do more tutorial-things. Maybe something about drawing dragons? I don't know. But you're good at them :3


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: holy crap look at the melons on you it's like you've got three heads*

I probably will eventually. :D Actually that one is even more horribly unclear than I first thought it was, but oh, well, I'm not going to bother with redoing it for a while.

I came up with two awesome ideas for artings while avoiding drawing the Preseagoose or whatever and all of the important things I _should_ be doing, but my hands are crapping out again and I don't feel like drawing them yet so! More old ready set go!

The Luxray King (TLK-style Luxray orly?)
Torrindael (Clefairy character sort of thing, yes I know his leg sucks and the tail is "uncurled" on purpose)
monkeys suck at calculus (math class; story takes too long to explain)
Bexsef (legendary Unown-thing for a probably scrapped story)
Halfway-decent Ninetales (um yeah)
Equalizer Dragon (something I don't remember)
Ragan Dromin (weird dinosaur character; yes, she's a dinosaur and, yes, she's female, not explaining right now)
Rogantus (weird wizard character; this thing annoys me to no end D:)
i liek paintz (WHY THE HELL HAVEN'T I COLORED THIS YET)
Muttnik (fake pokeymans)
Avulcub, Wolnite and Lyacon (halfass-colored fake pokeymans; Avulcub sucks)
The Evil Lord Generic (oh god please don't ask)
oh no not more crappy ToSPokeymans (plz to ignore regalkinghedz, also more Sheena!)
stop it already (it's a sickness)
I'M SERIOUS STOP IT (please don't ask, also the halfassed coloring sucks sorry)
Banette (requested by Chimera)
lol silly wobbuffet (requested by surskitty; needs moar lipstick, methinks)
Aw, shucks (requested by MD)
Heruberos (requested by Oh! You Pretty Things... or whatever she's calling herself now, dunno D:)
Venomoth (requested by opaltiger)
Jolteon and Linoone (requested by Dannichu)
some wyvern (requested by zukate08 who I don't think is here anymore)
Whivit (requested by Whivit)
Gardevoir (requested by someone I don't remember)
Irish Regigigas (requested by someone else I don't remember)

wow there was a lot of old on that page. And that wasn't even all of it! D:


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: holy crap look at the melons on you it's like you've got three heads*

I don't remember seeing that Unown-creature-thing before and I _love_ it.

Aww, I also adore Muttnik. She's _adorable_~

The Venomoth is also particularly cool. I seem to remember seeing it before, but it's still great. 

I really enjoyed all of them, but those were my absolute faves :3


----------



## Mhaladie

*Re: holy crap look at the melons on you it's like you've got three heads*

Ok what. How did I never notice this thread on the old forums, your stuff is awesome. I agree with everybody who's said that your art is really really lovely because the people/pokemon/whatever are doing something other than just standing there, and they're always so detailed and wonderful and I love them. <3

I can't pick favorites because everything is so cool, but I do especially like your ToS crossovers. :3


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: holy crap look at the melons on you it's like you've got three heads*

I know, right? D< Shame on you.

you know I think maybe more people would actually pay attention and comment if I could draw tooth-meltingly cute things like Danni. Or men in dresses, people like that, too. But I hate drawing dresses so that last one isn't likely. Oh, well, there goes a large chunk of my potential viewership. D:

But anyway! You like the ToSPokeymans nonsense, do you? Then Mhals is about to be a happy... Mhals.

adorable completely normal entirely benign and harmless little girl

This took me two days. Two. DAYS. And like 43 layers. And I still don't like it. And now I want to draw the rest of them like this and some of them are going to make me _cryyyy._ Think of how long Regal is going to take me. Stupid awesome Nidoking and his stupid awesome complicated plate armor and stupid Regal's stupid girl shirt and ARGH. Also I have this sneaking suspicion that Kratos's auburn hair is going to look retarded on a Houndoom's black head. D: _my life is pain_ baaaaaaww

I blame any and all anatomical errors on the fact that I took her pose from this fantasy anatomy book only the model was this huge muscular bald man in his underwear instead of a little girl like it should have been. AND THE UNDERWEAR MAN WAS RIGHT-HANDED AND HE MADE ME DRAW PRESEA RIGHT-HANDED AND GUYS I'M PRETTY SURE SHE'S A LEFTY. D:

Um and somehow these got missed in the previous barrage of old so anyway more!

this am not spoiler!

...actually I recently realized it can't possibly be as spoilery as I thought it was, as Kratos is wearing the wrong clothes anyway. OUT OF PROPORTION AND SUCKY HALFASSED BACKGROUND ALL RIGHT no seriously I love how Lloyd is like one and a half times Kratos's size. I'm not going to lie to you and pretend it's "perspective"; I'll take my failures like a man, kthx.

lalalalala *trip* oops

Um yeah. This one sucks but it's mostly the scanner's fault actually. Also you stupid Colette why you don't has brown hairs. Maybe it would make you less stupid no seriously.

I'm so rich and sexy that I can look hot even when I'm lounging on what appears to be some sort of ridiculous spatial anomaly or something!

Yes you can, Zelos. Yes you can.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: holy crap look at the melons on you it's like you've got three heads*

I draw, like, gay witches in dresses. Does that count?
Seriously though, best thing to make people view/comment in your thread is to comment in other people's.
(If it's any consolation, you're a far better artist than me. Especially when it comes to dragons. Man, I love your dragons.)
(...why am I whispering?)

Commented on Prezoose (?) on DA, but just to recap; I love her. 

Yaaay, Railette~ I love how you draw Colette's wings; they're all pretty and bright and look like they're supposed to. 

And I still adore Zelosken's expression. It's perfect, even though it shouldn't be on a chickeny head. And you can draw Zelos' clothes as well, I hate you. 

And the LloydKratos one is one of my all-time faviyrute pictures by you, not just because of the ToS/Pokemonness, but because it's just an amazing action shot. Everything's so... moving, you know? Love it.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: holy crap look at the melons on you it's like you've got three heads*



Dannichu said:


> Seriously though, best thing to make people view/comment in your thread is to comment in other people's.


Yeah, I know, I know, but it's like I look at a thread and have something to say and then it... like... doesn't get said. D: I don't know why or what the hangup is, but... ugh.

Thank you though~

(And the Torchic line aren't normal chickens! They have teeth! D: So I suppose they can smirk like that if they want. I don't think you tell a chicken with teeth what it can and can't do T.T)


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: holy crap look at the melons on you it's like you've got three heads*



Dannichu said:


> one of my all-time *faviyrute* pictures


What the _living hell_ happened to my typing ability there?

I know what you mean, though. It happens to me with fanfiction all the time. And sometimes in the CC. It sucks.


----------



## Mhaladie

*Re: holy crap look at the melons on you it's like you've got three heads*

I still love your ToS pokemon crossover things. 8D

I escpecially like Raillette (um, what, that name is really weird did I just make that up?) and Presea and for some reason I really like the coloring on the Colette one and and I just love all of them~

Yeah, I know what you mean about commenting on people's stuff, too, because a lot of times I'll be looking through something and think of something to say and then get to the little reply box and realize I'm way too lazy to actually type something out. I'm working on that. XD

But anyway, I'm paying attention to your thread now~


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: holy crap look at the melons on you it's like you've got three heads*

<3 <3 <3 

Nothing else. Your pictures are just pure awesome.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: holy crap look at the melons on you it's like you've got three heads*



Mhaladie said:


> I still love your ToS pokemon crossover things. 8D
> 
> I escpecially like Raillette (um, what, that name is really weird did I just make that up?)


No, you just added an "L" X3. That's what I titled the picture, silly, "Railette Brunel" (aaaaah god the lame portmanteaus stooop D:)



> But anyway, I'm paying attention to your thread now~


When I conquer the world you can be Supreme Ruler of Finland. :D



Crazy Linoone said:


> <3 <3 <3
> 
> Nothing else. Your pictures are just pure awesome.


And you can have Luxembourg!

Anyway.

get a haircut you goddamn hippie you look like a woman

...not that the looking like a woman thing is entirely my fault! I take full responsibility for the hair, though. ARGH I want to stab his hair in the face.

In the next episode of "holy crap look at the melons on you it's like you've got three heads": Phoenixkratos gets himself into more hair-raising escapades *shot* as she attempts to figure out how to make auburn look good with black, orange and white without cheating like it did for Lloyd's hair! Can he do it? Will she give stupid hippie Zelos a haircut? Will it shut up already and go do something more important? Find out next time on "holy crap look at the melons on you it's like you've got three heads"!

*shot dead and shot again for good measure*


----------



## nastypass

*Re: holy crap look at the melons on you it's like you've got three heads*

*surgically removes bullets*

Not right when I actually decide to post here!  D:

Actually I'm going to let you die it's not worth it and that pun fried what was left of the common sense area on my brain.  :[  Your art is too good to let you die.  :D  When if I take over the world before you; your can have Germany.  And wha- hey portmanteaus are awesome.  D<

But seriously, if you do manage to take over the world I can have Germany or Russia right?  :D  *shot*


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: holy crap look at the melons on you it's like you've got three heads*

I luffs him! (Zelos, that is.)

And I'm _really_ looking forward to more hair-raising escapades XD


----------



## Mhaladie

*Re: holy crap look at the melons on you it's like you've got three heads*

Finland? Sweet. I know I'm being a little bit selfish now but would it be ok if I had a couple of the jungle islands around Borneo and stuff, too? :D

And Zelos is awesome and I'm so looking forward to more of these~
8D


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: holy crap look at the melons on you it's like you've got three heads*



Walker said:


> When if I take over the world before you; your can have Germany.


No, my will have Switzerland, which is infinitely superior.




> But seriously, if you do manage to take over the world I can have Germany or Russia right?  :D  *shot*


No. Just for offering me Germany you get Christmas Island with its horrendous crab infestation.

...no I'm not kidding Christmas Island has major crabs, you guys.



Mhaladie said:


> Finland? Sweet. I know I'm being a little bit selfish now but would it be ok if I had a couple of the jungle islands around Borneo and stuff, too? :D


Only if you behave yourself.

And to make this post actually relevant, I haven't finished the uglystupidhellhoundhair picture yet D: but

here have another dragon (old!)

Not going into detail about it other than to complain that the Yu-Gi-Oh! people are obviously hypocrites who won't take an image perfectly suited to be a render (no bg! D:) _when 99.999999% of their illustrations are just renders on trippy backgrounds ARGH._ Okay done. [/conceited]

THREAD WILL NOT DIE [/moreconceited]


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: holy crap look at the melons on you it's like you've got three heads*

I remember him~ He still looks amazing, too. He's bright and colourful but still ferocious and YGO-dragony. I especially love all the details on the muscles and general structure. 

...he should've won D:


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: holy crap look at the melons on you it's like you've got three heads*

Prettyful dragon... I remember him too! I can't believe that 4kids/whatever didn't pick Kaji... I wonder who won the contest though. 

Your pictures are still as amazing as always. Zeloskin is looking very hawt, and I absolutely love the shading on him.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: holy crap look at the melons on you it's like you've got three heads*

Sankyuu verree much, you guys. Eh, dunno who won; it sorta dropped off the radar as far as I can tell. It may not even have finished at all. Not like the Pokémon TCG art contest I entered two years before that (Mudkipz, anyone?), which I didn't win and it was rubbed in my face. D:

You... like the shading on Zelos? Ugh, are you blind it is terrible D: (actually it's mostly just his hair that's terrible but I'm ignoring that so thank you?)

Minor problem, guys. I'm not allowed to draw anymore. This guy in a blue suit told me so; he said that drawing sucked and I should focus on him instead because he and his friends are Just Fucking Awesome. I'm mad at the man in the blue suit, but I am his slave and must do as he says under penalty of penalties.

and I totally almost drew one of those friends riding on a triceratops after something another friend said to him. But no, I'm not even allowed to draw relevant (?) pictures, apparently. Curse you, blue-suited man.

But, as I don't want to have to perform CPR on the thread, I can at least dig up more old. So!

school mascot gogogogo

Officepeople at old middle school ask for gryphon. I give them gryphon. Not that this is what goes on the basketball jerseys; it's too complicated and, like, not vector art like it probably should be. It was for something entirely unrelated to sports. No idea what, but anyway there you go.

rawr

I didn't draw this from scratch; it was eyeballed from the back of a playing card. Still probably the best pencilwork I've ever done, though. *shrug*

You have just been flipped the birdie

also eyeballed from another picture. You know, I don't think I've ever actually posted this one on TCoD. Could be wrong, but I don't think so.

Eclipse

holy crap I didn't repost this one yet? o.O (At least, it doesn't look like I did... huh, maybe the old Imageshack link broke, because I uploaded it years ago.) But yeah, Eclipse from Golden Sun: The Lost Age. Coolest summon ever. Not the strongest (still really strong, though!) but who cares about how useful he is when he's _just that sexy?_

Camelot you retards hurry up and make another GS game I thought you never meant to stop at two D:D:D:D:

Now if you will excuse me, I must go back to the man in the blue suit D:


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: holy crap look at the melons on you it's like you've got three heads*

D: Guy in blue suit? Is that because of your, uh, hand-thing?

But all four of these pictures are absolutely amazing. I don't remember seeing the lion or falcon? Buzzard? before and they're both stunning. The detail in the lion, especially the crinkles by his eyes and around the mouth is amazing. And I think birds, especially beaks, are the most sinfullar hard things to draw ever, but the bird (?) looks so good~

The gryphon is also pretty damn awesome; I love the hind legs and the wings especially, and the detail on Eclipse, especially the horns and spikes, is very impressive. 

I'm still kinda gutted about you not being able to draw more, though D:


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: holy crap look at the melons on you it's like you've got three heads*

...you, of all people, should've understood what I was talking about. D: The man said that he was Just Fucking Awesome. (Although at this point he's more Terrific and Tremendous...) Think about it, dear. ;)

The bird is a prairie falcon. I'd never heard of those before I got the huge expensive book about how to draw birds of prey I found the picture in, but yeah so. And aaaa the gryphon's wings are too short and that's always bothered me but I do rather like the rest of it!

Thank you~


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: holy crap look at the melons on you it's like you've got three heads*



Kratos Aurion said:


> ...you, of all people, should've understood what I was talking about. D: The man said that he was Just Fucking Awesome. (Although at this point he's more Terrific and Tremendous...) Think about it, dear. ;)
> 
> The bird is a prairie falcon. I'd never heard of those before I got the huge expensive book about how to draw birds of prey I found the picture in, but yeah so. And aaaa the gryphon's wings are too short and that's always bothered me but I do rather like the rest of it!
> 
> Thank you~


I'm more than a little sleep-deprived and have spent my waking hours today (all three of them) watching Will & Grace reruns, so you'll have to forgive me; my brain's more than a little dead and I have no idea what _anyone's_ talking about. 

Pssh, gryphon's don't need wings that obey laws of physics. Look at most dragon pictures and marvel at how impossibly impossible they are. 
But I like gryphon wings more because they're feathery and adorable~


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: holy crap look at the melons on you it's like you've got three heads*

I know, but I _like _defying their defiance of the laws of physics D:

Take your time, it'll come to you~


----------



## Spoon

*Re: holy crap look at the melons on you it's like you've got three heads*

I really like your arts. They make me quite envious of you skills. The lion you drew off the playing card is wonderous, realistic, and such~ I adore the snarl you've drawn. I often refrain from calling pictures sexy, but Zelos Wilder gets the joy of being called sexy, because he most definitely is :D Railette is quite wonderous, and vivid of colour, which is worth a much more elaborate word than awesome that manages to flee my vocabulary D: The battle is awesome, and action-y. I adore the swords, and clothing <3333~ You really inspire me to do better in art with you wonderous artwork. I aplogize for not commenting on all your artwork, and have no excuse other than my laziness.

 Do I get points knowing that crabs swarm Christmas Island beforehand? *animalplanet'd*


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: cardiopulmonary resuscitation*

ARGH

why I let this die

I perform CPR on thread, yes?

Spoon: Thank you. Never really thought my random bored doodlecrap would actually inspire anyone, but uh. Thank you, and um, you're welcome? :D

Um so I have been drawing other stuff but it isn't finished yet. I'm also going to be experimenting with stuffandthings in Photoshop in a pitiful attempt to suck marginally less at it, and so I scanned this rather old picture and will be mangling it for a little while in the name of experimentation. So I give you the original, unmangled version in all its glory before I have to scar your corneas with the mangled version later. Enjoy it while it lasts.

is that a fucking dragon

Yes. Yes it is. The shading is all over the place D: and the wings are wonky but other than that I rather like it.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: cardiopulmonary resuscitation*

It's so pretty~ The background is absolutely awesome; I love the gnarled old tree and the big rock in the background, and the dragon itself is just amazing; I especially love the head-frills, the legs and the rips and tears in the wings.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: cardiopulmonary resuscitation*

Thank you. Haven't really worked on it recently because I've been distracted like what, but thanks you.

Ghurayena

Mightyena evolution for another site. Still a prototype drawing or whatever but yeah.

COMMENT DAMN YOU ALL ;_;


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: cardiopulmonary resuscitation*

Ooh, I love the pose. It kinda looks like a Mightyena/Arcanine hybrid, with the big fluffy mane and the stripes and things. And I particularly like the rounded snout. 
This'll look lovely when coloured <3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: cardiopulmonary resuscitation*

Okay then, I'll comment. :D ;;Has been lurking for too long;;

I must say, your art is very impressive. It looks very professional~

ToS Pokemon~ Oh dear, they are so great. Especially Zelosken~

And I just have to say how much I love your fake water starters. No seriously, I think they are very cleverly designed. Pandive is my favourite. <3 The tails are shaped like waves and it is just so awesome and so clever, why didn't I think of that~

The dragon on the tree is really great. I envy your ability to actually draw backgrounds for your drawings. Shading's really nice and spiffy, too~ You draw nice dragons, my friend. 

Ghurayena is awesomeawesomeawesome, Mightyena DEFINATELY needs an evolution. And like Danni said, the pose is great~ My only problem is that it looks a little too much like Mightyena, but eh, some evolutions look very similiar. (;;Cough;;Pidgeotto to Pidgeot, I'm looking at you.;;Cough;;) And also, 'ol Mighty is just too awesome to change too much.

Yes, I suck at commenting. This is acknowledged.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: cardiopulmonary resuscitation*

Guh. It _still_ looks like Mightyena? Argh, I can't win. I've already redrawn the thing three times and I can't change it without friggin' replacing its face with a cannon. D: People keep saying "it still looks like it, it still looks like it"... I could really use a suggestion here. D:

Thanks for everything else, though. :D


----------



## Spoon

*Re: cardiopulmonary resuscitation*

Mightyena's a Pokémon that looks like it's reached it's final form. Though a few things could make Ghurayena look more like an evolution: longer legs, a bit more fluff, intimidating qualities (markings, especially by the eyes, larger teeth, and other things that flee my mind) looking at hyena pictures and facts could give you a bit of inspration for design ideas.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: cardiopulmonary resuscitation*

...that's what I've been doing. Obviously it isn't working. D:


----------



## Spoon

*Re: cardiopulmonary resuscitation*

Um, well, I know stress inhibits my creativy, and it seems like your stressed. Try thinking about other things, and random ideas might just come along. Applying, attempting, and erasing is a bit ardous, but it helps me. You know what isn't working, so what is working? A darker colour scheme, maybe some spots, menacing eyes, bateria that pre-digests its food, a bulkier female, a tail that eats things (ok maybe not), but getting ideas and applying them is the only way you'll be able to be satified with this. I know you're capable of making the most wonderous Mightyena-evolution. <3~ So you will no matter how long it takes. (Pefectism is occanisionally annoying, but it will help you in the long run.)


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: cardiopulmonary resuscitation*

I appreciate the suggestions, but I'm really not as stressed about this as you seem to think. ^^; It's just a for-fun project, and I really have other things to worry about that are far more important. I just need time/suggestions for a few ideas and I'll implement them when they make sense.


----------



## Spoon

*Re: cardiopulmonary resuscitation*

Ah, I tend get stressed when I can't get my art to look correct, and I assumed that you'd be the same way. Of course I was wrong, as I tend to be x3 I'm glad that you're not as stressed as I thought, and good luck on this.

 Oh and congrats on a hot thread (though Zelos Wilder made it hot enough already)~


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: cardiopulmonary resuscitation*

Um... you could do a nature-defying thing and screw what canines are supposed to look like and make it look a little more like, uh, something like a Lobo from ToS. 

Or give it another couple of heads, some wings, antennae, spines, make it bipedal, make it beathe fire or all of these ideas combined.

XDD Zelos does have a tendancy to do that.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: cardiopulmonary resuscitation*

...but it's _not_ a canine anyway. D:

I'm really trying to avoid anything werewolf-like or unecessary extra appendages; it's not going through a type change or anything. It did look a little more like a Lobo originally, but, eh, it didn't really work.

...although, now I think about it, some Fenrir-esque tusks might not be out of the question. Mmm... now there's an idea.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: cardiopulmonary resuscitation*

there is no point updating this thread but shut up I'm doing it anyway

Skip Ghurayena for now. I have more important things to be drawing. Like this!

HP Art Project

Chapter 16 of GoF. Not saying anything else because I already said it in the artist's comments.

you may now resume ignoring this thread (oh wait I guess you don't need my permission since, you know, you're ignoring it and won't see this message anyway)

;-;


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: cardiopulmonary resuscitation*

It's very awesome, awesomer than anything I could do~ Particularly the shading on the Goblet, which is absolutely fabulous~ 

And the dragon's really quite well-done. The flames are great, they look realistic! I don't know if I've said this, but you do have some sort of HolyKratosGift for drawing dragons. Sacred, impressive it is.

(Psst... Colour it~ Colour it~)

Sorry, terrible undetailed comments. D: I honestly can't find anything to give you criticism on.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: cardiopulmonary resuscitation*

I think it'll look gorgeous when coloured, but I can understand your hesitation about it; give it a go on Photoshop because at least if you screw up, you'll still have the original. 

I love the angle of the goblet on this one, and the details like the chips here and there. The shading in relation to the fire is very good, and the dragon, like all your dragons, is <3 The firey wings look especially awesome.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: POINTLESS THREAD IS POINTLESS [/wrists]*

Thanks, you two. Eh, the problem with coloring it in Photoshop is that it would involve coloring fire, which I really don't think is going to work well given I more or less have to make it fit into the predefined shape of the dragon. It's just more effort than I'm willing to expend on it anytime soon; I already tried half-assing something and it exploded with ugliness, so... eh. Maybe one day when I'm not such a lazy coward.

EDIT: fuck what was here before argh, whatever. More art for the ingrates.

Dyrascal and Dyferal

First two stages of a three-stage "fossil" line of fakemon, although I'm probably just going to end up throwing Dyferal out because I don't think it looks "different" enough from the other two members of the line (_why_ am I having such a hard time with this lately? D: I was able to come up with three different-looking Pokémon for the Spraylet line... _argh I can't do it anymore_) and was really just filler so I could do something specific with it in ASB anyway. They're weird-lookin' dilophosaurs. Because theropod dinosaurs are awesome and why the hell a real theropod fossil Pokémon doesn't exist is beyond me. Cranidos and Rampardos don't count because pachycephalosaurs don't normally eat meat.

Dybelial

Final stage of aforementioned line. Blah blah blah. May color these (or, well, Dyrascal and Dybelial, anyway) some other time.


----------



## nastypass

*Re: POINTLESS THREAD IS POINTLESS [/wrists]*

:[  this thread is not pointless

Just out of curiosity, what are the Dyrascal line modeled after?  :o


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: POINTLESS THREAD IS POINTLESS [/wrists]*



			
				the previous post said:
			
		

> They're weird-lookin' dilophosaurs.


Because everyone always suggests effing tyrannosaurs and raptors for meat-eating dinosaur Pokémon _and they aren't the only cool ones dammit._

And yes it is pointless. D: You missed the whole butthurt rant I took out of it, but seriously if no one comments then there is no point to the thread and obviously I should just stick to dA or whatever. Although wait! Oh yeah I forgot no one comments there either, do they?


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: POINTLESS THREAD IS POINTLESS [/wrists]*

D: Lots of people view and don't comment, though; you might not get many replies, but you viewcount's huge. Just look at the bottom of the page to see how many people have looked at your stuff without commenting. They love you really~

I adore Dyferal and think it works really well as a middle evolution. I love the design for these three, but the general quality of drawingness (this is why I shouldn't comment at 1am) is pretty amazing. The arms and legs look particularly good and the poses are all interesting; I especially like Dybelial's, which reminds me of Sceptile, only better (more dinosaur and less Christmas tree).


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: POINTLESS THREAD IS POINTLESS [/wrists]*

This thread isn't pointless, look at all the people who've read it. :3 ;;Pats Kratos on the back;; Just be patient, more people will comment if you keep at it. Barely anyone comments on my work, but I continue to post it, in hopes that the people who keep seeing it will one day decide to comment. Just be persistant like hell. And eventually things will happen. 

But enough of my rambling. Comments, yeah!

First off, may I say your fakemon are just awesomenocity? Yes? Well, they are. The designs and poses, as Dannichu said, are great. They look like they would be actual Sugimori art! Some people who make fakemon just don't draw them in very interesting poses, so that gives you extra points~ ;;Is guilty of this;;

The quality of the drawingness (I like this word~ Drawingness~ ;;Adds it to Awesomenocityarylettdictionary;;) is indeed good though, the anatomy of each of them appears quite good. There's no weird legs or heads or anything like that. Also, Dybelial not only has a cool name, but I love the fluffy stuff running down its back~ So awesome~


----------



## Spoon

*Re: POINTLESS THREAD IS POINTLESS [/wrists]*

I'm lazy when it comes to replying to art thread, but I do know that your art outclasses my artwork, by a long run. I find to extremely hard to comment when there isn't anything I feel like I can comment on without making a mistake, or something that you've already noticed. I dislike saying that an entire picture is perfect, because it'd be the same thing over again. I guess I'll do such and attempt to find mistakes within your art.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: POINTLESS THREAD IS POINTLESS [/wrists]*

Yes, yes, I see all the views and it's not like I don't appreciate them. It's just that I kind of figured the entire point of posting pictures in a discussion forum instead of a place dedicated to art was for people to, you know, _discuss them._ Which doesn't generally happen. Which defeats the purpose. But thanks anyway.

And Spoon, _please_ do. I know the art is far from perfect, and in case I haven't made it perfectly clear _I WOULD SERIOUSLY LOVE SOME CRITICISM._ Really. I need it, for plz. Hmm, I guess maybe I should stop whining about what I already know is wrong with the pictures just so people have something to talk about. P:

I'm glad you think they look convincingly Sugimori-ish; that was indeed what I was going for. Dyferal still fails at life and, as I said, was pretty extraneous anyway, so it's still probably going to go. I do like the idea of a three-stage fossil line instead of the traditional two-stage, but given the staggering number of fakemon I make up for specific regions or no reason at all, well, it really doesn't _have_ to be this line. I'll think of something else.

I like the name, too, Arylett. And the fluffy stuff is technically feathers, although it doesn't look much like it. There is a long and convoluted explanation involving every tiny little thing I derived Dybelial's design from, but I will not bore you with it and will simply say that there's some Asian dragon influence in there (hence the whiskers, for example) and they have those fluffy manes and yeah.













I'm normally against posting images directly into threads because it increases load time like what, but I'm making an exception this time because these make me happy. :D APOLOGIES TO THOSE OF YOU WITH DIAL-UP I AM SORRY.

Best Sugi-colors I've ever done, imo. Granted, the highlights on Dybelial's feathers are ugly, especially along the back, but eh. I tried referencing the way Sugimori did it with Mightyena's mane, but... ugh. I blame having to use a trackpad with stiff oldperson hands. Anyway, I'm really pleased with how nicely they turned out, especially since the lineart was apparently already really clean when I scanned it and it made coloring it so much easier (I haven't been able to use the magic wand+bucket fill properly in _ages_ and it saves _so much time_). I mean seriously, what the hell this went _way_ too smoothly to be one of my run-ins with Photoshop. The next thing I try to color is going to be a train wreck and I just know it. D:

...I _should_ be attending to my backlog of reffings and moddings, but apparently that ain't agonna happen tonight. Oh, well.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: POINTLESS THREAD IS POINTLESS [/wrists]*

People like to look at the pretty pictures, but they don't like to comment~ Most people don't really know what to say, I mean, sometimes I don't really know what to say besides "Your work is awesome!" And I really do believe that, but just saying that along would be... well, I'd just like to give comments with more depth than that. But I'm not generally good at criticism.

Also, OOH, so they're feathers. ;;Smacks head;; They did remind me of Mightyena's mane, actually. But coloured, they look even more awesome~ The shading is nice and the highlights are shiny. Shiny is good. Yes. 

But I just noticed something! Oh wow, my unjudging eyes have noticed something~ The arm on Dybelial, the left one. It's sort of funky, yeah? Kind of weird... I can't really explain it beyond the vague and unhelpful: It looks a bit too long and a bit too straight.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: POINTLESS THREAD IS POINTLESS [/wrists]*

...can you maybe colour Dyferal anyway? I really liked him~

I love the colour choice for these two; the red and yellow look really good, and I especially love Dyrascal's pink belly X3
The shading's good, too; I especially like it down Dybelial's arm for some reason.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: POINTLESS THREAD IS POINTLESS [/wrists]*

Arylett: Actually, that's intentional. I guess he's sort of following through on some sort of slashing motion, so the arm should be fully extended like that. Ergh, and the shading on his tail is ugly, I just realized, but I guess if you don't pay attention to it it still looks okay. Thank you.

Danni:







Eh. He does look pretty good colored in. Maybe I'll keep him after all, who knows.

And, because I was working on something else involving these guys I got kind of curious about their sizes in relation to one another, so I have this quick little boring thrown-together thing that approximates it. Exact same three pictures as above, just all in one picture and in what is hopefully the right scale.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: POINTLESS THREAD IS POINTLESS [/wrists]*

He's beautiful~ I especially love the stripe across his nose X3

That size chart is cool; in evolution trios, the second toes tend to only be a little taller than the first, while the third towers over everyone. What levels/how would these guys evolve into one another?

Also; could you maybe stick a human sillohette (argh, I hate that word D<) on the size chart to get an idea of thier heights in relation to a human?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: POINTLESS THREAD IS POINTLESS [/wrists]*

Yes, he IS beautiful~ I'm loving the colour scheme you chose for the whole line, it's really nice. Wonderful~

Also, wow. That size chart is cool, cool. I wouldn't have known that Dybelial was so much bigger than the rest of them. I mean, I knew it was bigger, but not HUGE. Still love it though, if I had the games, I'd probably get one~

What types are they, by the way?


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: POINTLESS THREAD IS POINTLESS [/wrists]*

Prettyfulness~ 

And prettyfulness is _so_ a word -_- 

I liek the Dyferal very much, yes. Dinosaurs are awesomesauce. Yes, dey are. And I want a Dybelial. Naw. And I'll kick butt with it because it is teh awesome. 

:D


----------



## Kirbster

*Re: POINTLESS THREAD IS POINTLESS [/wrists]*



Dannichu said:


> D: Lots of people view and don't comment, though; you might not get many replies, but you viewcount's huge. Just look at the bottom of the page to see how many people have looked at your stuff without commenting. They love you really~


Since when does viewcount have to do anythinig with quality?
For serious


Anyway... Your artwork is really good! Keep up the good work! Also, if you do requests, draw me a Pikachu(in your style :3)


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: POINTLESS THREAD IS POINTLESS [/wrists]*

Well, on a forum, it means more people are interested in your art. I take your point, but loads of people visit but don't feel they can say anything useful, so don't comment.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: POINTLESS THREAD IS POINTLESS [/wrists]*

Danni & Arylett: Um, well, rather than explain here...

Dyrascal
Dyferal
Dybelial

haha lol@dA fakemon "dex" bandwagon.

Kirbster: Thank you. I'm kind of busy, but I'll see what I can do you for. ;)

Linoone: I know. Dinosaurs for the win. :D

Oh, and! This is not a sprite thread but I am not a spriter and see no need to go bother the people in the spriting subforum with the following atrocious nonsense:







See? Things like this are why my reffings are late. D: That took me _hours_ and it still looks all choppy and the arm is wonky and the whiskers are fat (although they looked even worse when they were thinner D:) and Dybelial in general is fat but then again so is Charizard.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: POINTLESS THREAD IS POINTLESS [/wrists]*

I really like the Sugimori style card thingy majiggers~ Whee, Rock/Dragon? Now there's a type combination that would be awesomenocity~ 

Also, hot damn Kratos, is that your first scratch? If it is... ;;VERY impressed;; Frick on a stick! (Weird exclamation, I know~) It's really, really good for someone who doesn't sprite~ And even then, it's pretty good for several people who DO sprite! I'm no spriter either, so you can feel free to not listen to me, but the belly... Well, it doesn't really look like it has a neck is what I'm trying to say. It's just head and then the belly starts. And the arms are just sort of dangling there. I dunno, they just uh... kinda look weird. But no seriously Kratos, it's REALLY good other than that. ;;Still impressed;;


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: POINTLESS THREAD IS POINTLESS [/wrists]*

Eh, well, it's probably just because the sprite is so overweight overall. He does have a neck, but obviously it isn't evident. COULD'VE HAD A V8, DYBELIAL (eww V8) Not sure what to say about the arms (other than the fact that the far one is anatomically _awful_), as the position was intentional. I guess it is sort of weird, but... eh, don't really care. Anyway, yes, it is my first scratch and only the third sprite I've ever done, so it isn't terrible. Sort of. Thank you.

And, of course, a little yellow mouse for Kirbster. Its head is a little too small but, as is always the case, if I'd tried to redraw it at that point I never would've been able to get it to look right again. So uh I guess he got jumped by a witch doctor but that is okay because he is still p. cute.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: POINTLESS THREAD IS POINTLESS [/wrists]*

Cuuuuute <3 And he's definetly very PhoenixStyleish. I love that pose~

I can't crit sprites either, but it looks pretty damn awesome, although the whiskers are a little odd and the claws on the feet aren't as well-defined as they could be. Still way better than anything I could do.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: POINTLESS THREAD IS POINTLESS [/wrists]*

Ooooh, I love the Pikachu! It looks so canine-ish, which is even more awesome~ And I love how it's all fluffy with tufts. Adorable, too. <3


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: POINTLESS THREAD IS POINTLESS [/wrists]*

Lalalalala more fakes

I'm entering a contest over at dA, so um yeah the entries. And the other members of the evolution line for one of them. Too lazy to elaborate when I already did so in the artist's comments so.

Jackravage
Unluvd
Tedigrae
Brugid
Endruin

Spare a vote when the contest starts? :D


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: POINTLESS THREAD IS POINTLESS [/wrists]*

When does the contest start?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: POINTLESS THREAD IS POINTLESS [/wrists]*

Uh he's changed it at least once but it says here.


----------



## Exdeath

*Re: POINTLESS THREAD IS POINTLESS [/wrists]*

Why have I not noticed this before?

I love your drawings -- you draw the most expressive poses. Your Banette one in particular has the most wonderful expression.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: POINTLESS THREAD IS POINTLESS [/wrists]*

Possibly because I left it to die in favor of the other thread?

Thanks, though.


----------



## Black hood

*Re: POINTLESS THREAD IS POINTLESS [/wrists]*

Awsome pics, I like the dragon ones. They're cool.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: POINTLESS THREAD IS POINTLESS [/wrists]*

I don't feel like posting not-fakemon things in my fakemon thread because they aren't fakemon. Also if I post here instead of OS I don't have to feel obligated to say something about someone else's art RIGHT NOW DO IT NOW ARRRGH, which I swear to god I _do_ intend to do, I'm trying not to be selfish, just not... now. Rrrghffffff. Go away horrible selfish laziness. Go away and do not return for you are not welcome here.

My point being this thread is already here and since I have some semi-new not-fakemon stuff I wanted everyone to effing ignore I am going to wrest the poor, wretched, unloved thing from its grave and drag out its suffering for just a little longer.

Mightyena

I felt like experimenting and seeing what would happen if I took a rough sketch and colored it in. So I did. There you go. And no, I will not shut up about the hyena thing. Not until everyone recognizes how badass and infinitely superior hyenas are.

some dragon or something, I dunno

Another experiment, the only difference being that the initial sketch is several months old as opposed to the Mightyena, which I drew yesterday evening.

You can resume ignoring this thread now. Assuming, of course, you ever stopped ignoring it in the first place. *grumbles*


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: POINTLESS THREAD IS POINTLESS [/wrists]*

why am I not surprised


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: POINTLESS THREAD IS POINTLESS [/wrists]*

Awesomeness is awesome. 

I love the pose of the Mightyena and its glaring at me ahhhhh *hides* 

And Mightyena is definitely a hyena, what are you guys talking about

The dragon thing has pretty front legs. I really like how the finger-things are bent and the claws are pointy and stuff. And that is one badass Lucario.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: POINTLESS THREAD IS POINTLESS [/wrists]*

Thanks, CL. I appreciate the comments. :)

in the name of holy thunderfoooooorce


----------



## Kratos Aurion

TO ELABORATE ON THE NEW TITLE: comments >>>> being ignored. Drool over it, crit the bleeding hell out of it (<- prefered), I'm _lonely._ No one talks to poor old lonely Kratos in his art thread and it makes him very, very sad.

One day, Kratos. One day you'll learn that this thread really is pointless and stop posting in it forever. the way I'm never playing Mafia on TCoD ever again... okay that's for a different reason but still :/

don't bother commenting, it's obviously not worth your time


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Whoa pretty Luxray and Jolteon! The claws on the Luxray are really nice, and the mane is spiffy. It looks kinda fat though... Maybe you should make its legs longer. Or something. And you should make the lightning-things in the background lighter, too, to contrast with the darkness and make it seem more like light, you know...? 

JOLTEON YES awesomeness. I really love the expression, and the way its ears are swaying to the side like that. The spikiness is really good, too. The rocks are awesome. I love the way they're shaded, and how they're all jagged and stuff. Uhhh no crits here sorry.


----------



## Black hood

Wow, your art RULEZ! (yes! I found another word besides awesome, woo) Anyway, i still cant get over how well you drew the umbreon and Jolteon, and the liquid gold, the mightyena, the dragon thing... I could go on and on but i cant be bothered to name _every _picture. Its all better than my art, _so dont worry, be happy._

The Luxray is awesome as well, though a bit chubby, but still awesome.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Hey, look, people who don't ignore me! Always cool, always cool.

Thanks, you two, I'm glad you like them. The Luxray, eh, I realize it looks a little chubby, but it's supposed to be larger than a normal, anorexic one. Maybe if it were standing up straight it would look more proportionate to a real lion, which is what I was going for. Maybe it could be a little thinner, but yeah, normal Luxray needs to put on a few pounds.

As for the lightning, eh, it isn't supposed to be actual lightning like the the Jolteon pic--it's just random, trippy background. It was originally supposed to be actual lightning but it just looked so bright that I had to tone it down and relegate it to background pattern... I think I just have issues with sharp contrast, it was probably fine. >>; Oh, well, I'll get over it one of these days.


----------

